# My Favourite Vintage Citizen Chronograph....



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Of all the Citizen chronographs from the 1970's, using the 8110a movement, this is my favourite model. I've worn it today for an old friend's retirement do (so I could time his speech!!):










This is sometimes known as the 'speedy' since it resembles the Omega Speedmaster. The 8110a automatic movement is a fine piece of work - running at 28,800bph, it features hand winding and a 'flyback' capability (i.e. instantaneous restart of the chrono when the lower button is pressed), together with minute and hour sub-dials. You'd have to pay a lot of money for this kind of spec today....

Also came with a white dial...










Stephen aka Morris Minor aka Sweephand in some other places


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Morris Minor said:


> ... The 8110a automatic movement is a fine piece of work - running at 28,800bph, it features hand winding and a 'flyback' capability (i.e. instantaneous restart of the chrono when the lower button is pressed), together with minute and hour sub-dials. You'd have to pay a lot of money for this kind of spec today....[1]


[1] Unless you get something like my Chenevard chrono, with what I'm told is a Shanghai 3L movement. Cost before shipping, 251â‚¬. Not necessarily better, but roughly the same features. I like the looks of yours' better, though.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Morris Minor said:
> 
> 
> > ... The 8110a automatic movement is a fine piece of work - running at 28,800bph, it features hand winding and a 'flyback' capability (i.e. instantaneous restart of the chrono when the lower button is pressed), together with minute and hour sub-dials. You'd have to pay a lot of money for this kind of spec today....[1]
> ...


I hadn't seen the Chenevard before - looked it up since your post and it appears to use one of the better quality Chinese versions of the 7750 chrono. Does it have 'flyback' though? It would need that feature to be on a par with the 8110a spec-wise 

Stephen


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

If by flyback you mean, the reset button flies the hands back to their 0 position, um ... yes. It's not a great watch like this, but I'm still kinda juiced that I could get an auto chrono for < $400.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> If by flyback you mean, the reset button flies the hands back to their 0 position, um ... yes. It's not a great watch like this, but I'm still kinda juiced that I could get an auto chrono for < $400.


Flyback is where the chrono is zero'd but instantly restarts, i.e. without having to stop it with one push of a button and then restart with another push. You're right that that is a good price for a mechanical chrono

Stephen


----------



## imy! (May 8, 2010)

pukka watch!


----------

